# People, please stay safe, and legal



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

A couple evenings ago, I was sitting in my car waiting for a delivery offer in a Walmart parking lot.
I was closer to the opposite side, where there was an empty strip mall, and it was kinda dark.
I see a patrol car go by. Further up the parking lot, he stops to talk with another policeman, window to window.

As I was get nothing, I decided to move to another spot. As I turned out of the parking space and onto the parking lot access road, I see him behind me. I turn off into the street, and he turns his lights on.

I turn into the Walmart access road to get off the main street.
He comes up to me, tells me that he stopped me because I did not use my turn signal as I got out of the parking space, and that I looked suspicious sitting there in my car in the dark.

I told him I was doing deliveries, and he looked into the car, front and back, saw my hotbags, and my phone running DD.

He said, stay put, I'm just gonna run you and if you are clean, you can go.

So, essentially, he used the turn signal as an excuse to stop me because looking suspicious is not probably cause. I'm not really sure what the law is in Illinois about stopping people for no reason.

Anyway, nothing happened, and we both went on our merry ways.

Do not let the below happen to any of you.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Back when I delivered pizza, I got pulled over one night on my way to make a delivery. They said they stopped me because a tail light was out. I told him that there was no indication of that on the dash. He saw my pizza bag and asked if I was delivering a pizza. I said yes he told me to have a good night. Got out at the delivery and checked my lights and ll were lit. They do all sorts of things to pull you over.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Hexonxonx said:


> Back when I delivered pizza, I got pulled over one night on my way to make a delivery. They said they stopped me because a tail light was out. I told him that there was no indication of that on the dash. He saw my pizza bag and asked if I was delivering a pizza. I said yes he told me to have a good night. Got out at the delivery and checked my lights and ll were lit. They do all sorts of things to pull you over.


The worst BS pull-over I ever got was for not stopping at a stop sign. I knew the cops were behind me so I stopped, counted 3 Mississippi's and then went and they pulled me over anyway and he said he could tell I didn't stop because my car didn't lean forward like cars usually do when you come to a complete stop. So the fact that I was fully stopped for 3 seconds didn't matter LOL only that they didn't observe the car lean a bit forward when I stopped. It's because I was in a fully gutted out '94 Sentra that had absolutely no interior and was 100% bare metal other than the driver seat and dashboard. Of course the car wasn't gonna lean forward while stopping, it weighted a thousand pounds soaking wet LMAO. Stupid ass, lying ass cops.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I remember while driving for rideshare I was sitting in this empty parking lot watching a very popular local bar across the street and waiting for the patrons to start leaving. I wasn't in the parking lot alone. There were two cop cars also sitting there a bit away from me silently in the dark with their lights out. They demanded I turn out my lights and turn off my car as well as I waited. I soon understood why.

We were all watching the bar across the street but for different reasons. I saw a guy leave the bar with a box of takeout food in his hand. We all watched him walk towards his car and get in. Soon as he pulled away from the curb, one cup suddenly came to life and took off after him with lights flashing. He pulled him over about a block away and I saw him making the guy do the drunk walk test.

A little bit later another guy walks out of the bar and heads across the street to his car gets in and drives away. Within seconds the other cop took off after him and pulled him over as well. While he was performing the drunk test on that guy, the first cop had finished and came back to the parking lot and settled back in waiting for his next target.

I finally got a ride out of there. One guy walked out, opened his Uber app and requested a driver such as what I was, and I pulled in and picked the guy up. I drove out of there just as another bar patron was getting pulled over behind me.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Why do police departments hire doo doo head cops? Is it because no one wants to be a cop?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

This is not a delivery or pax drive, but appropriate.

Wifey and I decided to go to a movie. Went to the theater and changed our mind on the movie and the one we wanted to see didn't start for an hour.
I suggested we go to a local watering hole for a cold one. 
Wifey is driving. We went in and I ordered a whisky neat and she ordered a glass of wine. She tasted the wine and said, "I don't like it, I don't wanna drink it." I said, "You don't have to drink it, you only have to pay for it." 
She didn't touch it.
I finished my whisky and a few minutes later we started to leave.

As I got to the door, I was looking over the top of my wife to scan the dark parking lot (a habit, know your surroundings) and I saw a local cop car slowly cruise by without lights. He looked RIGHT at me and away quickly. I thought, "If we'd of been in there longer we'd be turning around right now'', but I knew wifey was sober as a judge.
I didn't say anything to her.
As we were pulling out of the parking lot I notice she's staring up into the rear view mirror. I just smiled to myself. She said, "There's a cop RIGHT on my ass". I said, "I know, you are about to be pulled over." 
"What for? I didn't do anything..." 
She no more than said that and the interior of the car lit up red.

As we pulled over I reminded her to 'be calm' as she tends to default to "kik ass'. 
Cop walks up and does the usual, "Do you know why I pulled you over?" She says, "Not a clue, wassup?"
He says, "I stopped you because you have a light burned out over your license plate."

I leaned forward and looked at him and said, "Officer, I'll make you a deal, ok? I won't lie to you if you don't lie to me. Deal?" He smiled and said, "OK." 
I said, "That is NOT why you pulled us over. You stopped us because you saw us exiting a bar and thought it would be an easy DUI pop, right?"

He said, "You do have a burned out light." I said, "I'm sure we do, but that's not why you stopped us. And hanging around a watering hole is illegal, good hunting technique, but illegal for you to do. Right?"

He handed her back her drivers license and said, "Drive careful."
"Have a nice evening officer."


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> So, essentially, he used the turn signal as an excuse to stop me because looking suspicious is not probably cause. I'm not really sure what the law is in Illinois about stopping people for no reason.


The cop did have a valid reason to pull you over; you failed to use a turn signal.
In my market, cops pull people over for “failure to use a turn signal” when pulling out of parking lots all the time, but yes it’s an excuse to pull over people who look sketchy, drug addicts and the like. Sure enough it often results in arrests of the occupants; suspended license / active warrants / drug possession / etc. 
Moral of the story: “Don’t Look Sketchy!”


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Maybe because of catalytic converter thefts, they've been hitting parking lots even during the day.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> The cop did have a valid reason to pull you over; you failed to use a turn signal.
> In my market, cops pull people over for “failure to use a turn signal” when pulling out of parking lots all the time, but yes it’s an excuse to pull over people who look sketchy, drug addicts and the like. Sure enough it often results in arrests of the occupants; suspended license / active warrants / drug possession / etc.
> Moral of the story: “Don’t Look Sketchy!”


I guarantee you that if a cop wants to pull a car over all they have to do is follow them. At some point in time on a 5 minute drive, you will give them probably cause to stop you. Touched the line, barely stopping at a stop, 1 mile over the speed limit, ... it's such a low bar as a legal standard.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I guarantee you that if a cop wants to pull a car over all they have to do is follow them. At some point in time on a 5 minute drive, you will give them probably cause to stop you. Touched the line, barely stopping at a stop, 1 mile over the speed limit, ... it's such a low bar as a legal standard.


Which is why I don't let them follow me.
I'll pull over and stop.
And wait.
Take a nap if I have to.

Don't care, I'm old.
I can nap anywhere.

And, sometimes do.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Pulling over is also sus. License and registration, please.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Back 100 years ago when I was a Sheriffs Deputy on weekend shifts 11pm to 7am from 11-4 90% of the time we were looking for DWI/DUI. Honestly if you are sober during that time you will see a lot of them. It's like shooting fish in a barrel. Well I used to sits by a traffic circle roundabout because no one knows how to drive thru them even stone cold sober!

You could pull over almost every car. Besides the fact that most seem confused as to who has the right of way (it's the car in the circle) there is always the fail safe reason. Q: Who uses a blinker coming out of a traffic circle? A: No one!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Back 100 years ago when I was a Sheriffs Deputy on weekend shifts 11pm to 7am from 11-4 90% of the time we were looking for DWI/DUI. Honestly if you are sober during that time you will see a lot of them. It's like shooting fish in a barrel. Well I used to sits by a traffic circle roundabout because no one knows how to drive thru them even stone cold sober!
> 
> You could pull over almost every car. Besides the fact that most seem confused as to who has the right of way (it's the car in the circle) there is always the fail safe reason. Q: Who uses a blinker coming out of a traffic circle? A: No one!


Oh god I just saw a newly built 1 1/2 roundabout. It is super confusing even sober. There's a full circle with a half circle in the middle. Somehow the center lane always exits halfway but the outer lane continues 360. I can't even describe how confusing this is.

Not to mention a giant curb in between the inner half circle and outer circle, but has like 8 entry and exit lanes.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Oh god I just saw a newly built 1 1/2 roundabout. It is super confusing even sober. There's a full circle with a half circle in the middle. Somehow the center lane always exits halfway but the outer lane continues 360. I can't even describe how confusing this is.


I don't have time to spend going around and around. I take shortcuts.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> I don't have time to spend going around and around. I take shortcuts.



In theory a 1 lane roundabout is way safer than any other intersection. A multiple lane roundabout is madness, like spaghetti junction or the 12 lane crossover of 75/85 in Atlanta where its rush hour pretty much 16-20 hours a day, then you have to cross 6 lanes of that to proceed to the correct side. It's like GTA irl.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Back 100 years ago when I was a Sheriffs Deputy on weekend shifts 11pm to 7am from 11-4 90% of the time we were looking for DWI/DUI. Honestly if you are sober during that time you will see a lot of them. It's like shooting fish in a barrel. Well I used to sits by a traffic circle roundabout because no one knows how to drive thru them even stone cold sober!
> 
> You could pull over almost every car. Besides the fact that most seem confused as to who has the right of way (it's the car in the circle) there is always the fail safe reason. Q: Who uses a blinker coming out of a traffic circle? A: No one!


The general public would never leave their houses in the morning to go to work, if they knew just how many people were out there driving drunk also on their way to work.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> The cop did have a valid reason to pull you over; you failed to use a turn signal.


No. The OP said that the cop said he pulled him over because he didn't use a turn signal when pulling out of the parking space in Walmart's parking lot. However, traffic rules don't apply on private land.

A great example of this is motor racing circuits. Nascar race cars travel at 200mph, but you don't see police patrol cars driving behind them around the track trying to pull them over for breaking traffic laws. The reason? Racetracks are not public highway and traffic laws don't apply.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

elelegido said:


> The OP said that the cop said he pulled him over because he didn't use a turn signal when pulling out of the parking space in Walmart's parking lot. However, traffic rules don't apply on private land.


Read what the OP wrote:
_"*I turn off into the street*, and he turns his lights on. I turn into the Walmart access road* to get off the main street*."_

Too bad for you, because your "defund the police" attitude gets no traction here -- traffic laws apply when leaving or entering traffic on *public *access roads.
You lose, but thanks for playing.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Read what the OP wrote:
> _"*I turn off into the street*, and he turns his lights on. I turn into the Walmart access road* to get off the main street*."_


Ah, but the location of the car when the cop lit him up was not the location of the alleged traffic infraction. Have a re-read of the OP's post. The OP said:


> He comes up to me, tells me that *he stopped me because I did not use my turn signal as I got out of the parking space*, and that *I looked suspicious sitting there in my car in the dark*.


So, if we read what the OP said, we see that the policemen said that *he stopped the OP because he did not use his turn signal as he got out of the parking space*, and that *he looked suspicious sitting there in his car in the dark*.

The policeman did indeed stop the OP later but, as the OP states, the reason that the policeman stopped him *was because he did not use his turn signal as he got out of the parking space*, and that *he looked suspicious sitting there in his car in the dark*. How do we know this? Because the OP said in his post that *the policeman said he stopped him because he did not use his turn signal as he got out of the parking space*, and that *he looked suspicious sitting there in his car in the dark*.


> Too bad for you, because your "defund the police" attitude gets no traction here


No. Funding/defunding the police has nothing to do with traffic rules not applying on private property.


> traffic laws apply when leaving or entering traffic on *public *access roads.


Yes, however the police officer's reason for stopping the OP has nothing to do with public roads. How do we know this? Because the police officer said that *he stopped the OP because he did not use his turn signal as he got out of the parking space*, and that *he looked suspicious sitting there in his car in the dark*.

I'm using repetition here so that hopefully you can see that said that the policeman said that *he stopped the OP because he did not use his turn signal as he got out of the parking space*, and that *he looked suspicious sitting there in his car in the dark*.


> You lose, but thanks for playing.


Lol, this has nothing to do with "winning" and "losing". It's about showing you that you did not understand what the OP wrote, and that the policeman's reason to stop the OP* because he did not use his turn signal as he got out of the parking space*, and that *he looked suspicious sitting there in his car in the dark*, was not valid.

You never know, knowing that policeman cannot cite for traffic infractions on private property may save you from getting a ticket one day! Also, "looking suspicious" is _not _probable cause!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

elelegido said:


> The location of the car when the cop lit him up was not the location of the alleged traffic infraction


OP said he got lit up the second he pulled into a public access road. That's when the infraction incurred. End of story.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> OP said he got lit up the second he pulled into a public access road. That's when the infraction incurred. End of story.


No. Again, *reading comprehension. The OP wrote:


> He comes up to me, tells me that he stopped me because I did not use my turn signal as I got out of the parking space


The policeman said that the alleged infraction occurred at the parking space in the private Walmart parking lot.

Allow me to illustrate. A crime happens in Mississippi. An arrest happens in California. According to your logic, because the suspect is apprehended in California, the crime therefore occurred in California!  

No.... I believe that you know that you misread and/or misunderstood what the OP wrote, but since you're one of those fellas who see discussions as competitions to be "won" or "lost" (as you freely admit above), you're also the kind of fella who will continue to argue black is white in order to try not to lose face, as you see it.

My work here is, and must only be, to illuminate the path of your ignorance and hence allow you opportunity to depart from it . Whether you choose to remain on your path or indeed choose reading comprehension must be your choice, and yours alone. Carry on.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Carry on.


OP said he got lit up the second he pulled into a public access road. That's when the infraction incurred. End of story.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> OP said he got lit up the second he pulled into a public access road. That's when the infraction incurred. End of story.


Lol


----------

